# Bluebells Small Animal Re-homing



## Bluebells

Hi, i have the following small animals available for re-homing,
Degu's, rat's, syrian hamsters,guinea pigs and a lop eared buck bunny.
Please give these gorgeous animals a forever home in time foe xmas. Minimum donation is £2.50 per pet


----------



## purple_x

Pics may help!

Also you dont say what your re-homing procedure is/rules are?


----------



## swatton42

Bluebells Small Animal?

I don't recognise that name, is it a new rescue?

I agree pictures might help.


----------



## Guest

swatton42 said:


> Bluebells Small Animal?
> 
> I don't recognise that name, is it a new rescue?
> 
> I agree pictures might help.


I googled them (cos I'm nosey ) and all I could come up with was a couple of adds saying they take in small animals on pets4homes and preloved :001_huh:


----------



## Bluebells

I have just opened a small unit and pictures are in the process! please be patient with me i am new to the forum!! potential new pet owners will need to sign a declaration form to ensure they are able to care for their new pet and if at any time this becomes impossible the animal shall be returned to my care. I have an NVQ in small animal care and plenty of years experience with many pets of my own.I want to be able to help people who can no longer care for their pets so the pets don't end up suffering and i can care for them and hopefully find them forever homes.


----------



## swatton42

Haha nice to see i'm not the only nosey person on here. I spend a lot of time flicking through rescue websites - my excuse is it benefits coursework, but the pictures and stories always manage to distract me somehow...

Good luck bluebells!


----------



## rosaley

hi


just wondering if you could take 4 mice. i just havent got the time to care for them.

the only trouble is i havent got a car to bring them over.

i live in desborough nothants

from
christine


----------



## Blue Moon

I will be happy to offer a forever home for female rats and hamsters.
I rather offer forever homes to rescued animals then buying from a pet shop


----------

